
Ask HN: Sw dev with more physical action, outdoors and with people - kluck
Hello!<p>I am a sw dev for 10+ years now but I always liked working with my hands, for example in my workshop and I like the outdoors as well. Also I like beeing with people, having conversations and such. As you might know, sw development is not exactly physical, usually not done outdoors and there are not very many social interactions involved.<p>So, after thinking about this for quite a while, are there any software development jobs or (related) activities (that earn money) that involve also working with my hands on physical objects, maybe even outdoors and with more people involved?<p>Thanks!
======
lsiunsuex
Would home automation systems fall into this? Could start with systems based
around Airplay (I did this for my house) then maybe move on to something like
Crestron or ? It's not really software development but it could include
specking out components, installation, configuration, etc... I've seen both
houses and businesses with systems like that so - could get you a nice cross
section of different people to interact with.

------
kluck
fyi, I found an old HN thread on a similar topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=626491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=626491)

